# How to set up ISDN on Gentoo

## BackSeat

I've recently set up ISDN on a few Gentoo systems, and I thought I'd post the procedure here as it seems that most of the ISDN documentation on the 'net is either in German or very old. I should point out that I am in the UK, and whilst I think these instructions should work for most of Europe they will not work for America (but then who there uses ISDN?).

You will, of course, need to use an ISDN card which is supported in the Linux kernel (see /usr/src/linux/Documentation/isdn/*). I have successfully set up ISDN using three makes of card: the BT Speedway (which is a "Fritz" card), the Asuscom "ISDNLink  128K  Adapter", and a no-name card using an Winbond W6692 chip. What determines whether or not a card is supported is the chip: check the Linux kernel documentation to see if the one you want to use is supported.

The card needs to be physically installed in the system. If you want to check that the card is visible on the PCI bus, do the following:

```
emerge pciutils

lspci

```

This will list all detected PCI interfaces; the three cards listed above are identified, respectively, as:

```
"Network controller: AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH Fritz"

"Asustek Computer, Inc. ISDNLink"

"Network controller: Winbond Electronics Corp W6692"

```

There will be other numbers and information on the same line, and of course other PCI devices will also be listed.

Next, the kernel needs to be configured. If you are not familiar with rebuilding the kernel you may want to look at the appropriate HOWTO. The following options need to be selected in the "ISDN subsystem" section. I build firewalls with monolithic (non-module) kernels; you could build these as modules but you will need to ensure that the modules are loaded when required. It's probably simpler just to build them into the kernel:

```
<*> ISDN support

[*] Support synchronous PPP

```

Under the "Passive ISDN cards" section (itself in the section  referred to above):

```
<*> HiSax SiemensChipSet driver support

[*] Use VJ-compression with synchronous PPP

[*] HiSax Support for EURO/DSS1

```

and then the appropriate driver for your card. Again, for the three listed above, the options would be as follows (you only select one of these):

```
[*] AVM Fritz!Card PCI/PCIv2/PnP support (EXPERIMENTAL)

for the BT Speedway card

[*] HFC PCI-Bus cards

for the Asuscom card or

[*] Winbond W6692 based cards

for the Winbond chip card

```

Now exit, saving changes, rebuild the kernel and boot it:

```
make dep

make bzImage modules modules_install

mount /boot

mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-old

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

reboot

```

Check that the card has been detected:

```
dmesg|grep HiSax

```

Included  in  the 20-odd lines of output should be something similar to the following (these lines will not necessarily be adjacent):

```
HiSax: Total 1 card defined

HiSax: HFC-PCI card manufacturer: Asuscom/Askey card name: 675

HiSax: 2 channels added

```

Of course, the exact output depends on the card used.

Next, install the Gentoo ISDN tools package:

```
emerge isdn4k-utils

```

Ensure that the local service is started by default:

```
ls /etc/runlevels/default/local

```

- should show that the file exists

Create /etc/ppp/isdn-initialise as follows:

```
#!/bin/bash

MYUSER=USERNAME       # my username at the ISP

REMNAME=ISPNAME       # name of ISP's system

REMMSN=ISP-NUMBER     # number of ISP

MYIP=MY-IP-ADDRESS    # my fixed IP number

/sbin/ifconfig ippp0 $MYIP pointopoint

/sbin/ifconfig ippp0 -arp -broadcast    # don't allow arps and broadcasts

/sbin/route add $MYIP ippp0

/sbin/route add default netmask 0 ippp0 # all non-local traffic goes to ippp0

/sbin/ipppd user $MYUSER remotename $REMNAME defaultroute                        

```

Replace USERNAME with your logon name given to you by your ISP; replace ISPNAME with the name of your ISP (this needn't be precise: it is simply used to set up ipppd, the ISDN daemon. However, do not put any spaces in the name); replace ISP-NUMBER with the telephone number of your ISP, and finally replace MY-IP-ADDRESS with the IP address assigned to you by your ISP. If you do not have a fixed IP address for your ISDN connection then put any non-local-LAN address in place of MY-IP-ADDRESS (eg, if your LAN uses 192.168.0.0/24 addresses you could put 10.0.0.1 in MY-IP-ADDRESS). ipppd will automatically overwrite the incorrect address with the correct one when you connect. Make this file executable:

```
chmod +x /etc/ppp/isdn-initialise

```

Create /etc/ppp/chap-secrets:

```
# Secrets for authentication using CHAP

# client    server  secret      IP addresses

USERNAME    *       PASSWORD

```

Replace USERNAME and PASSWORD with the details provided by the ISP.

Deny access to other than root:

```
chown root:root /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

chmod 600 /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

```

Create /etc/ppp/isdnlog-init:

```
#!/bin/bash

isdnlog -sS -v1 -w10 -m0x17d7 -l0x3d7 -C /dev/console -D /dev/isdnctrl

```

Make executable:

```
chmod +x /etc/ppp/isdnlog-init

```

Next set up ISDN and save the  settings.  First  create  isdn-setup; this script only needs to be run once, but placing it in /etc/ppp does ensure that it is available in future if required:

```
#!/bin/bash

MYMSN=MY-NUMBER # my number, without 0, with areacode

REMMSN=ISP-NUMBER     # number of ISP

/sbin/isdnctrl verbose 3            # verbose messages

/sbin/isdnctrl system on            # ensure ISDN system is turned on

/sbin/isdnctrl addif ippp0          # add the interface

/sbin/isdnctrl eaz ippp0 $MYMSN

/sbin/isdnctrl l2_prot ippp0 hdlc 

/sbin/isdnctrl l3_prot ippp0 trans

/sbin/isdnctrl encap ippp0 syncppp  # we will use syncPPP

/sbin/isdnctrl dialmode ippp0 auto  # dial on demand

/sbin/isdnctrl addphone ippp0 out $REMMSN   # ISP's number

/sbin/isdnctrl huptimeout ippp0 10  # set timeout to 10 seconds (or whatever)

/sbin/isdnctrl dialmax ippp0 20     # set redial count to 20

/sbin/ipppd user $MYUSER remotename $REMNAME \

    defaultroute                    \

    name $MYUSER                    \

    debug                           \

    -detach                         \

    mru 1500                        \

    mtu 1500                        \

    lcp-restart 1                   \

    /dev/ippp0 &

```

Edit it to replace MY_NUMBER and ISP-NUMBER appropriately  (note:

no leading zero for MY-NUMBER).  Make the script executable:

```
chmod +x /etc/ppp/isdn-setup

```

Start  the  isdn4linux service, run the setup script, and stop the service to store the settings:

```
/etc/init.d/isdn4linux start

/etc/ppp/isdn-setup

/etc/init.d/isdn4linux stop

```

Edit the /etc/conf.d/local.start script to include the following line:

```
/etc/ppp/isdn-initialise 1>&2

```

Add isdn4linux service to startup:

```
# Initialise ISDN system

rc-update add isdn4linux default

```

Now we can test the setup. Connect the ISDN card to the ISDN port. Log in on a second virtual console and keep the system log on screen:

```
tail -f /var/log/messages

```

Optionally log in on a third virtual console and run the  ISDN  monitor

utility:

```
imon

```

Return to the first console and initialise the ISDN system:

```
bash /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

The syslog should show something similar to:

```
Dec  4 16:42:14 fw1 ipppd: info: no CHAP secret entry for this user!

Dec  4 16:42:14 fw1 ipppd[31007]: Found 1 device:

Dec  4 16:42:14 fw1 ipppd[31007]: ipppd i2.2.12 (isdn4linux version of pppd by MH) started

Dec  4 16:42:14 fw1 ipppd[31007]: init_unit: 0

Dec  4 16:42:14 fw1 ipppd[31007]: Connect[0]: /dev/ippp0, fd: 7

```

Turn on enhanced logging:

```
/etc/ppp/isdnlog-init

```

Attempt a connection:

```
ping some-Internet-IP-address

```

Check it:

```
isdnctrl status ippp0

```

...should show that ippp0 is connnected; you should also see connection details in the syslog, and the imon monitor should show "Online" for line 0. If this does not happen, read on...

If the connection does work satisfactorily, you should reboot the system to ensure that the ISDN system initialises automatically at boot. Anytime you try to access an off-LAN address an ISDN connection should be established.

NOTE: you will need to set up a name service and a firewall, which I have not covered in this document. 

Troubleshooting: the following may help.

Make  sure all the config files in /etc/ppp are up to date - an 'ls -a' will show any updated config files (starting "._config00").

To show configuration, manually dial, check status  of  connection  and hangup:

```
isdnctrl list ippp0

isdnctrl dial ippp0

isdnctrl status ippp0

isdnctrl hangup ippp0

```

To reset the configuration totally:

```

ifconfig ippp0 down

isdnctrl delif ippp0

```

References: the following may help.

http://www.wurtel.cistron.nl/i4l-howto-uk.html

http://www.isdn4linux.de/

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/isdn/* 

This guide was compiled from various documents on the Internet.

BS

----------

## Auka

Hello BackSeat!

Great guide, really! I just set up my ISDN connection (no dsl available here *grr*) the day before yesterday based on your guide, combined with a few other sources I found in the forums and some hours of trying around myself.

Unfortunately ISDN seems to be one of the (few) things regarding Gentoo which are not only *cough, cough* "not really" easy to set up, but also almost undocumented. 

I still remember how easy it was setting up ISDN even back in the days of SuSE 6.x  :Sad:  (For the protocoll: No, I would not use any post 7.x version of SuSE these days anyway... *g*)

Which is quite sad in my opionion as I know a lot of people who switched to linux (i.e. used it for the first time) just because they wanted to set up a server for their home network providing samba, apache et al. and last but not least connecting to the internet with ISDN dialup...

But anyway. Back to facts. There are a few steps I took in a different way than described in your guide: 

1.) instead of using /etc/ppp/isdn-initialise I simply added an interface definition in /etc/conf.d/net:

```

iface_ippp0="192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="ippp0/192.168.0.1"

```

Afterwards it is possible to initialise the ISDN interface using /etc/init.d/net.ippp0 start /stop.

2.) I did use your template /etc/ppp/isdn-setup in combination with /etc/init.d/isdn4linux start / stop to set up my ippp0 interface. 

Hint: If someone gets strange errormessages "no such device" or similar, then have a look at /var/lib/isdn4linux/isdnctrl.conf and delete it if it is empty!! 

3.) also configured the connection as described. (ppp secrets etc.)

I still do have to tweak a few things, e.g. it seems as if /etc/ppp/ip-down and ip-down.local are not executed properly, so my interface still has it's public ip (not the private one) after a hangup. But overall dial-on-demand works quite fine. 

Once again: thanks for your well-written guide!  :Smile: 

[Edit 2003-11-02: updated "hint" it says "no such device" and not "no such interface".]Last edited by Auka on Sun Nov 02, 2003 6:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n0ll4k

OK this guide is realy good but i have another problem. I installed gentoo with a buddy at his dsl with a router.

So what should i do do run my fritz card physically?

sorry for my bad english

----------

## Auka

Hmm, what exactly do you mean by "physically"? 

If you, e.g. have a FritzCard PCI, all you need is plug-and-play support and the driver modules activated in your kernel (as described here). In case of an older ISA FritzCard you have to additionally set the base IO address using the jumper block onboard...

----------

## Captain

Well done Backseat! Although I had already ISDN running on my TelesPnP card, I tried your method just out of curiosity, because it is a nice and tidy rule of thumb.

What I did was:

1) Compile the kernel with ISDN support as modules. Insert the hisax module in modules.autoload:

```
hisax id=hisax protocol=2 type=20
```

and reboot.

2) Emerge isdn4k-utils

3) I didn't make the isdn-initialise script. I used Auka's suggestion and edited /etc/init.d/net instead. 

4) Edit all the rest of the stuff in /etc/ppp (important: you didn't mention to put the ppp login username in /etc/ppp/options.ippp0).

5) Start isdn4linux, run isdn-setup, stop isdn4linux. One important thing here is the "huptimeout". One should set it just 1 sec less than the time that the telco charges a unit. In my case, the Greek Telecom charges a unit every 266 secs, so I set it at 265 instead of 10. Be careful everybody, setting huptimeout too low would make you box place calls frequently and your phone bills big!

6) Reboot, start manually isdn4linux and net.ippp0, check that everything works.

7) Add isdn4linux and net.ippp0 at default runlevel.

I will try to find some time to continue this thread with multilink ppp (adding the second B channel) configuration.

Cheers everybody!

George

----------

## Excession

I followed the explanations right here and when i try 

```
bash /etc/conf.d/local.start
```

 then i get that error:

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe: modprobe: can't locate module
> 
> sorry - this system lacks PPP kernel support.
> 
> check whether you configured at least the ippp0 device!

 

I don't understand it. I followed these instructions here and my kernel should support PPP as I compiled it with the right ISDN-features. My kernel is gentoo 2.4.19.-r5 and I've got a Fritz Card PCI. What else do I have to consider?

Backseat, after "Add isdn4linux service to startup: " you said

 *Quote:*   

>  Connect the ISDN card to the ISDN port.

 

What do you mean by that? Is that the reason for my problem?

----------

## pcdg

hi excession

i've got the same message after running isdn-initialise (and also surtenly have ppp in my kernel), so i ran all the individual lines by hand, and it seems the problem is in:

```

/sbin/ipppd user $MYUSER remotename $REMNAME defaultroute

```

But I got it working, but i'm not sure why it works. What I did was follow the steps described by backseat but 

WITH the comments about options.ippp0 as in this forum, and a pap-secrets file (read it somewhere)

WITHOUT the isdn-initialise part

I just added the last line of isdn-setup to /etc/init.d/local.start :

```

/sbin/ipppd user $MYUSER remotename $REMNAME \

    defaultroute                    \

    name $MYUSER                    \

    debug                           \

    -detach                         \

    mru 1500                        \

    mtu 1500                        \

    lcp-restart 1                   \

    /dev/ippp0 &

```

PS I should add that i dont use the 'auto' dialing but manual, so i start my connection with 'isdnctrl dial ippp0'

Question for the Guru's why should this work at all?

Are the lines in isdn-initialise not necessary, but just better?

----------

## milothurston

This looks like an excellent guide, thanks.

Presumably, though, one still needs an ethernet connection for the initial installation?

Milo.

----------

## Excession

I dont know, what's going on at the moment..

I can't actually tell which configs I use how, because I tried out a lot of things of your several solutions. I don't understand how it can work at all.  :Cool: 

At the moment, I can go online (manually) and I always check on a second console via "imon" the actual status of  my connection. Then I can connect to ICQ, can ping some servers and I can visit this site for example.

But after some time (it's changing from one to actual five minutes) and after that the connection is lost. I can assure that it isn't a fault of my ISP nor my hardware as I don't have any problems with my internet if I use some other OS which I don't want to name right here.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Right now my huptimeout is set to 255 but I also tried it with 0. What does huptimeout do in fact? And where else can a timeout be configured? (Although I changed the dialmode to manual)

----------

## BackSeat

huptimeout defines the number of seconds after which, with no traffic over the ISDN link, the line will be dropped. So currently you will drop the line after 4 minutes 15 seconds. You can only (realistically) set the timeout with huptimeout. If you want the link to stay up until you manually disconnect it then a huptimeout of 0 should do the trick, although of course if your line is unreliable the link may drop anyway.

Hope this helps a bit.

BS

----------

## milothurston

Following these instructions, with the difference of using /etc/conf.d/net, has proven effective in gettin ISDN working (and better than Red Hat's GUI equivalent). However, one small bit of strangeness remains.

Using 'init.d net.ippp0 start' and 'isdnctrl dial ippp0' connects, but the interface does not appear to be routed:

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

no-dns-yet.demo *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 ippp0

loopback        localhost.local 255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         demon-du.demon. 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ippp0

```

I've got Demon's DNS server IP addreses in /etc/resolv.conf, so everything works, but it's not possible to use the timer button on gkrellm because of this. Any suggestions on correcting this little matter would be useful!

Thanks,

Milo.

----------

## chris4linux

works this tip also as a isdn-dial-in server (online for network connections to the internet --> a router?) ? what must change to auto dial in from clients?

thanks and the tip is very good  :Smile: 

- Chris

----------

## Excession

The thing with the timeout still doesn't work. Although huptimeout is 0 and dialing mode is manual, I'm still kicked after several minutes, if I don't ping something all the time.. But linux provides me six consoles, so what..   :Cool: 

In spite of that, thank you to all, who helped me indirectly with my ISDN connection!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ribs

Thanks for the guide,

Has anyone tried this using the HomeHighway box from BT? I mean using the built in USB TA that comes with it. I know it's possible under Linux, as RedHat works with it automatically. How would I go about setting this up in Gentoo?

I think the TA model is "ACER P10"...

Regards,

-Ribs.

----------

## Centurion610

Hi,

I use this discussion for configure ISDN on my gentoo pc, but I have some problem.

My card isdn is a Asuscom HFC-PCI .

When i start isdn4linux, and /etc/ppp/isdn-setup i have this response

```
 Verbose-level set to 3.

addif: No such device

EAZ/MSN for ippp0 is **********

Layer-2-Protocol for ippp0 is hdlc

Layer-3-Protocol for ippp0 is trans

Encapsulation for ippp0 is syncppp

Hangup-Timeout for ippp0 is 10 sec.

Dialmax for ippp0 is 20 times.
```

Help me plz, How i can resol this problem?

Tnx in advance!

Bye

Cent:eek:

----------

## Auka

Hi,

have a look at my posting it's No. 2 in this thread. There you can read:

 *Quote:*   

> Hint: If someone gets strange errormessages ("no interface" or something), then have a look at /var/lib/isdn4linux/isdnctrl.conf and delete it if it is empty!!

 

Hope this applies and helps.

----------

## Ben2040

Hi

I am also using BT HomeHighway, which uses the Acer P10 something, and works under SuSE because they have their own setup system in YaST2. The actual card is in the box and is wired to the PC via USB cable. Is this impossible in Gentoo so far?

Ben

----------

## Centurion610

 *Auka wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> have a look at my posting it's No. 2 in this thread. There you can read:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Hint: If someone gets strange errormessages ("no interface" or something), then have a look at /var/lib/isdn4linux/isdnctrl.conf and delete it if it is empty!! 
> ...

 

Hi,

i read your post but isdnctrl.conf is not empty:

```
[ISDNCTRL]

INTERFACES = {

[INTEFACE]

NAME = IPPP0

EAZ = XXXXX

PHONE_OUT = XXXXX XXXXX XXXXX XXXXX

SECURE = off

DIALMODE = auto

DIALMAX = 20

HUPTIMEOUT = 10

IHUP = on

CHARGE HUP = off

L2_PROT = HDLC

L3_PROT = TRANS

ENCAP = SYNCPPP

[INTERFACE]

NAME = IPPP1

SECURE = off

DEALMODE = manual

DEALMAX = 1

HUPTIMEOUT = 10

IHUP = on

CHARGE HUP = off

L2_PROT = X75I

L3_PROT = TRANS

ENCAP = RAVIP}
```

XXXXX=mynumber and isp number

I delete it if it is not empty?

Bye

Cent:eek:

----------

## evan-

when i type bash /etc/conf.d/local.start

i get this error:

sorry - this system lacks PPP kernel support. 

check whether you configured at least the ippp0 device!

i followed all the steps and i tried all the "tricks" any helps?

thanks

ps: i use gentoo-source-2.4.20-r5 and gentoo-1.4-r1

----------

## Pythagoras1

 *evan- wrote:*   

> sorry - this system lacks PPP kernel support. 
> 
> check whether you configured at least the ippp0 device!

 

Add /dev/ippp0 to the last line of /etc/ppp/isdn-initialise

----------

## Wilhelm

Hi i'm working on my ISDN aswell and trying to see if i can make it all work.

I have an ISA Eicon Diva 2.01 isdn card which i intend to use for telephone line logging and not so much as a PPP dialup.

I used to do a PPP dialup using i4l under Suse which worked beatifully, however under gentoo you get a load of config files and no explanation how they should work.

My problem begins with the fact that when i compile my HiSax driver into the kernel it gives me a recursive timeout message at startup and basically keeps on looping. I solved this by loading it as a module.

Because i have an ISA card i need to run a modprobe. modules.autoload is run too early so i can't simply add it to modules.autoload. Modprobe must be run after isapnp to make my card work.

Here is my simple solution but somebody might like the idea.

Compile hisax as a module in your kernel.

/etc/conf.d/isdn4linux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Location where isdnctrl will save its configuration
> 
> ISDNCTRL_SAVE="/var/lib/isdn4linux/isdnctrl.conf"
> ...

 

adjusted /etc/init.d/isdn4linux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/sbin/runscript
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.
> ...

 

If somebody has a simpler solution to what i did please tell me.

----------

## Wilhelm

Another mistake i found when running isdnlog is that the config file isdn.conf has loads of referenes to /usr/lib/isdn when the real directory holding the files  is /usr/share/isdn.

----------

## rezza

@ Ribs & Ben2040:

I think you guys are using the wrong module for the built-in HomeHighway TA. I work tech support for BT HomeHighway, and time and time again i've tried to figure out exactly what is the correct module to use from the company which supplies us with the HomeHighway boxes, but they are basically a bunch of wankers who refuse to reveal anything. I have had one user who i was chatting with who said he got it working configuring it all manually (ie he wasn't using YaST or the redhat equivalent), but i can't quite remember what he used... I'll post the module he used when i next go into work (Tuesday).

----------

## Ribs

 *rezza wrote:*   

> I'll post the module he used when i next go into work (Tuesday).

 

Any more info?  :Smile: 

I'm currently still using my laptop to relay the connection via WinGate for me (yeuk!). I had this crazy idea of setting up a VMWare'd Windows98 install on my Gentoo box and letting that handle the connection. It's so insane it just might work...

-Ribs.

EDIT: Look here for my previous efforts: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53836

----------

## rezza

d'oh, sorry, i completely forgot!

tomorrow, i promise!

all i remember was that it was just some letters and numbers, eg something like sg5326.

in fact, let me have a play with my kernel config, i'm sure i'd remember it if i saw it.

----------

## rezza

OK, the module the bloke used was the st5481. to get to it on my kernel config (2.4.20-gentoo-r5) its in ISDN subsystem, you need to enable the ISDN support (obviously), then in passive ISDN cards, enable the HiSax SeimensChipSet driver support, and its in there.

good luck getting it working  :Smile: 

EDIT: having just read your previous adventures, it seems you've already tried this. well its a shame you didn't get it working, but then again, half the windows users we support have to get PCI ISDN cards anyway, because the USB TA in the highway box is an absolute POS, and the drivers provided for it are even worse  :Wink: 

----------

## Ben2040

Hi

Thanks for that, and I did realise this when using SuSE. (They are ISDN Wizards:D) I was using the Acer P10 in SuSe and it still worked, and after selecting the Siemens Technology module (st5481) it works a lot better, eg no errors on boot or shutdown.

Ben

----------

## TenPin

Has anyone had any more useful experiences with the BT HomeHighway USB TA ?

I've just replaced a local gaming cafe's *cough*temporary*cough* copy of win2k advanced server with Gentoo/Samba as a PDC but they are still using a winxp home machine for ISDN sharing :(

They are not too fussed because it works so they don't want to buy a PCI ISDN TA but they agree that it would be ideal to use the Gentoo box as a gateway so they can remotely administer it.

I notice that smoothwall have a nobrainer setup for BT ISDN USB TA and if it works in Suse then it ought to be possible in Gentoo no ?

----------

## billium

Slightly off topic.  Due to the many DSL converts, there are many ISDN routers for sale on the auction sites.  I just got a Netgear 338 for £45, also a Microcom 808 for £10 (using on HomeHighway (UK)). 

Billy

----------

## amigafan

Tried BackSeats solution but after doing

```
/etc/init.d/isdn4linux start 

 /etc/ppp/isdn-setup 

 /etc/init.d/isdn4linux stop
```

 it doesn't work because after stopping isdn4linux there are two red !! and the config isn't saved. During boot the following message comes up:

SIOCSIFADDR: no such device

[...]

Sorry this system lacks ppp support (yes, i did the tricks  :Wink:  ).

Its a fritz!pci v2.

Any idea?

----------

## AlexKahl

Hi,

I walked through all the points mentioned in the first entry of this topic. But after one week of trying und tricking, all I can achieve is a process of dialing. After it you can see "Online" in imon, but just for 1 sec, then it hanup - each time. What could be the reason?

My ISDN-card is an ASUScom 128bit Controller PCI, my isp is 1&1, if anybody know it, and my location is EastGermany, if it schould any effect on the config-files.

Please help me, I want my Gentoo. It's my first.

Thank you for any help.

Alexander Kahl

----------

## Uriah Heep

I've got ISDN working thanks to this thread, and noticed that when isdn4linux is stopped,  in /var/lib/isdn4linux/isdnctrl.conf the HUPTIMEOUT value is always reset to 10, even though I've previously edited the file to give it a value of 0.

----------

## Sucker

This post is for everyone who has the problem to see this message

```
 sorry - this system lacks PPP kernel support.

check whether you configured at least the ippp0 device! 
```

after executing the isdn-initialise script. 

I set up my ISDN-Connection using this Documentation. But i always had the problem, that i got this strange error message. So i tried a little while and then i found a solution for my problem.

Besides the isdn-initalise script i had to add the isdn-setup script as well to /etc/conf.d/local.start. So my local.start looks like this:

```

/etc/ppp/isdn-setup 1>&2

/etc/ppp/isdn-initialise 1>&2

```

Then i changed the isdn-initialise script. I removed the line 

```
/sbin/ipppd user $MYUSER remotename $REMNAME defaultroute 
```

If i reboot now (or if i remove the ippp0 device and execute the isdn-setup and isdn-initialise scripts) and execute

```
isdnctrl dial ippp0
```

it works. 

The next problem was, that every time i dialed in, my defaultroute was removed. So i wrote this short script, to dial my ISDN-Connection

```

#!/bin/bash

# this is the file /etc/ppp/isdn-dial

/sbin/isdnctrl dial ippp0

sleep 5

/sbin/route add default netmask 0 ippp0

```

made it executable

```

chmod a+x /etc/ppp/isdn-dial

```

If i now execute /etc/ppp/isdn-dial i have a working connection.    :Very Happy: 

For those of you who have a flat-rate ISDN connection but always get disconnected after 8 hours by the provider but dont like this, i have found a solution too. I wrote a little script again, which is executed every minute in the crontab, checks the status of the connection and if the connection is lost, the script redials the connection. If anyone is interrested, i can post this as well.

----------

## wille

Hi,

I've got ISDN working at last following Blackbeards recipe. There were two modifications I hat to make ( i.e. 2 days of trial and error).

1. I had to take the last statement (ipppd ....) out of the isdn-setup script and move it to the last line of isdn-initialize, otherwise I always got spurious error -messages like "no kernel ppp support".

2. and this is a hint to AlexKahl: I hat to change this line to 

ipppd user XXXXX remotename "" \

                name $MYUSER                    \

         debug                           \

          -detach                         \

          mru 1500                        \

          mtu 1500                        \

lcp-restart 20    \

          /dev/ippp0 &

the key is lcp-restart 20 which is the number of attempts my provider needs. Otherwise I get a connection and a remote hangup after 30 seconds. I hope that helps.

I have an additional problem: 

I "migrated " this system in my home-network from an adsl-connection  back to isdn.

My box is used by the others (Microsoft systems) to access the internet which worked fine with adsl. Under ISDN I have not yet been able to get name-resolution on the other boxes. I tried several commands with ipppd ( ms-get wins, ms-dns, defaultroute , proxyarp....) but nothing seem to work.

Any hints are apreciated!!!

[/code][/quote]

----------

## Giuly

Hi, 

I did it like Sucker said, but the syslog says:

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 10 03:31:28 CampiII kernel: isdn: fcpcipnp0,ch0 cause: E001B
> 
> Nov 10 03:31:29 CampiII kernel: isdn_net: local hangup ippp0
> 
> Nov 10 03:31:29 CampiII kernel: ippp0: Chargesum is 0
> ...

 

imon says *Quote:*   

> 0  fcpcipnp0    Calling   2774003                     Net       Outgoing 

 

But it never goes on after calling.

The line is free and the card is plugged into the port, I don't know what I should do.

I forgot to say, that when it trys to connect, the line gets occupated.

Edit: Now syslog says: *Quote:*   

> Nov 10 04:29:18 CampiII kernel: OPEN: 10.0.0.1 -> 213.168.202.67 UDP, port: 32798 -> 53
> 
> Nov 10 04:29:18 CampiII kernel: ippp0: dialing 1 04212774003...
> 
> Nov 10 04:29:19 CampiII kernel: isdn_net: ippp0 connected
> ...

 

edit: now I get *Quote:*   

> Nov 10 15:11:30 CampiII kernel: ippp0: dialing 1 04212774003...
> 
> Nov 10 15:11:30 CampiII kernel: isdn_net: ippp0 connected
> 
> Nov 10 15:11:30 CampiII ipppd[1705]: Local number: 494212476867, Remote number: 04212774003, Type: outgoing
> ...

 

Perhaps something with auth?

----------

## wille

Hi,

polease forget the last item on  my post, I am sure by now I was fooled by a browser -cache and it is really a firewall problem.

Regards

----------

## Giuly

now I get  *Quote:*   

> Nov 17 23:07:42 CampiII ipppd[8366]: Found 2 devices: ,
> 
> Nov 17 23:07:42 CampiII ipppd[8367]: ipppd i2.2.12 (isdn4linux version of pppd by MH) started
> 
> Nov 17 23:07:42 CampiII ipppd[8367]: init_unit: 0
> ...

 

----------

## Wilhelm

Your tutorial has a slight bad habbit in it imo, before reboot it is a good habbit to unmount /boot.   :Razz: 

----------

## BackSeat

Why?

And by the way, "habit" has only one "b" in it.

BS

----------

## Wilhelm

If something goes awry then you won't end up with an unusable /boot since it cannot be fscked unless you fetch your rescue disc. 

I'm a relative newb to linux but this is one of the tips i got and keep on reading "Always keep your /boot unmounted"

If this statement is false then lemme know.

Habit: Some chewing gum stuck in my keyboard made me do it :p

----------

## BackSeat

Generally speaking that is a good idea. However, when you reboot all partitions are umounted during the shutdown phase. Manually umounting /boot first is unnecessary.

BS

----------

## windsok

Hi there, i followed the guide, everything seems to be ok, i can get my Eicon Diva 2.02 to dial, but my ISP uses data over voice, and im not sure howto set the card to dial in DoV mode under linux.

The initialisation string i have to use under windows get the DoV is 

E0V0Q0S0=255+iS1/2+iM4+iP9+iB10 

where would i put this in the scripts under linux?

Cheers.

----------

## windsok

ok, im dialing a normal data isdn connection, and i get this, anyone know what the prob is? how do i get username/password dubugging stuff up?

```

Mar  8 16:45:27 gateway OPEN: 10.0.0.1 -> 203.17.59.110 ICMP

Mar  8 16:45:27 gateway ippp0: dialing 1 0198333308... 

Mar  8 16:45:29 gateway NETDEV WATCHDOG: ippp0: transmit timed out

Mar  8 16:45:29 gateway isdn_tx_timeout dev ippp0 dialstate 6

Mar  8 16:45:29 gateway ipppd[1325]: Local number: 242838861, Remote number: 0198333308, Type: outgoing

Mar  8 16:45:29 gateway ipppd[1325]: PHASE_WAIT -> PHASE_ESTABLISHED, ifunit: 0, linkunit: 0, fd: 6

Mar  8 16:45:29 gateway isdn_net: ippp0 connected

Mar  8 16:45:30 gateway ipppd[1325]: Modem hangup

Mar  8 16:45:30 gateway ipppd[1325]: Connection terminated.

Mar  8 16:45:30 gateway ipppd[1325]: taking down PHASE_DEAD link 0, linkunit: 0

Mar  8 16:45:30 gateway ipppd[1325]: closing fd 6 from unit 0

Mar  8 16:45:30 gateway ipppd[1325]: link 0 closed , linkunit: 0

Mar  8 16:45:30 gateway ipppd[1325]: reinit_unit: 0

Mar  8 16:45:30 gateway ipppd[1325]: Connect[0]: /dev/ippp0, fd: 6

Mar  8 16:45:30 gateway ippp0: remote hangup

Mar  8 16:45:30 gateway ippp0: Chargesum is 0

Mar  8 16:45:30 gateway ippp_ccp: freeing reset data structure c7353000

Mar  8 16:45:30 gateway ippp, open, slot: 0, minor: 0, state: 0000

Mar  8 16:45:30 gateway ippp_ccp: allocated reset data structure c7353000

```

----------

## orgon

I have exactly the same problem and no solution.

I tried everything I've read in this forum and on other sites, but it won't work.

It would be great, if anyone could help.

Best regards,

lukas

----------

## Scen

 :Exclamation: 

I have found this, from http://www.wurtel.cistron.nl/i4l-howto-uk.html#PROBLEMS

[...]

All seems to be configured correctly, but when you attempt to dial, "local hangup ippp0" appears in the log, and/or "dial suppressed". This indicates a HiSax 3.0 driver which has not been "turned on" with "isdnctrl status ippp0 on". (You should really get 2.0.36, i.e. HiSax 3.1 which has status replaced by dialmode.)

[...]

----------

## orgon

Hi folks,

I got it to work. I had only to change some little details.   :Smile: 

I don't describe how I have setup my AVM-ISDN card, because

this is already done before.

These are my config files:

/etc/ppp/isdn-setup

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> MYMSN=123456789		# my number, without 0, with areacode
> ...

 

/etc/ppp/isdn-initialise

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/bash
> 
> MYUSER="username"	# my username at the ISP
> 
> REMNAME=T-Online	# name of ISP's system
> ...

 

/etc/ppp/otions.ippp0

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/ippp0
> 
> lock
> 
> ipcp-accept-local
> ...

 

/etc/ppp/pap-secrets

 *Quote:*   

> "username" * "password"

 

/etc/ppp/ip-up

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/sh
> 
> [ -f /etc/ppp/ip-up.local ] && . /etc/ppp/ip-up.local
> 
> /sbin/route add default netmask 0 ippp0
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/local.start

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/ppp/isdn-setup 1>&2
> 
> /etc/ppp/isdn-initialise 1>&2
> 
> 

 

On my former tests I had also modified /etc/conf.d/net and added an entry for the ippp0 device. I don't know if this is necessary and I can't check it out, because I don't use

ISDN on my own machine.

/etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> iface_ippp0="192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
> 
> 

 

----------

## orgon

Sorry, I forgot something.  :Smile: 

(these are the DNS-server for german T-Online)

/etc/resolv.conf

 *Quote:*   

> nameserver 217.5.115.7
> 
> nameserver 194.25.2.129
> 
> nameserver 194.25.2.130
> ...

 

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

and thanks for this guide. But I still have a Problem. I have configured two ipppX Interfaces, because I like to connect to two diffrent ISP Numbers. So the Problem is that, after connecting and disconnecting to one ISP there is still an entry in the routing table which belongs to the Dial-up interface. When I connect with the other Interface I can't load any webstite, because there are now two entrys for the same destination but with diffrent interfaces (ippp0 and ippp1). When I delete the entry which belongs to the other Interface it works.

My routing table before connecting to any interface:

```

192.168.2.0     *       255.255.255.0     ...      eth0

loopback          *       255.0.0.0     ...       lo

```

My routing Table while conected:

```

62.104.210.0   *      255.255.255.0      ...     ippp0

192.168.2.0     *       255.255.255.0     ...      eth0

loopback          *       255.0.0.0     ...       lo

default    dtm2-d8-1.mcbon     0.0.0.0    ....      ippp0

```

After diconnecting:

```

62.104.210.0   *      255.255.255.0      ...     ippp0

192.168.2.0     *       255.255.255.0     ...      eth0

loopback          *       255.0.0.0     ...       lo

```

I tried to put In this Line

```
route del -net 62.104.210.0 netmask 255.255.255.0
```

in a few config fiels (ip-down, ip-down.ippp0) but the entry in the routing table was still there. Although this command work when used on the prompt.

Maybe someone knows how to solve the this problem. I think I just have to but the route command in the right file.

Thanks Mathes

----------

## orgon

You don't need two ippp devices. Just replace the tel-number in the configuration (e.g. by having 2 configs and switch between them) and you can call to the other ISP.

cu

orgon

----------

## mathes.s

Thanks,

but thats not a solution because the Machine is a router and I don't want to login evertime to change the configs. Isn't there a file which is called evertime when the connetion is termianted? I think this would be the easiest way to solve the Prob.

Thanks Mathes

----------

## orgon

> Thanks,

> but thats not a solution because the Machine is a router and I

> don't want to login evertime to change the configs.

How do you switch between the ISP's now?

> Isn't there a file which is called evertime when the connetion is 

> termianted?

Usually /etc/ppp/ip-down. I don't know why this isn't working for you. Check out, if this script is executed at all (e.g. add a line "touch /tmp/ip-down-test" and after end of connection look if this file exists).

cu

orgon

----------

## mathes.s

 *Quote:*   

> How do you switch between the ISP's now?

 

I use the two ipppX interfaces. When I do an "isdnctrl dail ippp0" it connects to the first ISP and when I do it with ippp1 it dials another number.

 *Quote:*   

> Usually /etc/ppp/ip-down. I don't know why this isn't working for you. Check out, if this script is executed at all (e.g. add a line "touch /tmp/ip-down-test" and after end of connection look if this file exists)

 

I tested it and the file exists. But I have found an workaround for it. From Monday to Saturday I use only one ISP Number and only on Sundays I use the other number (because on Sundays I can connect at no cost to the ISP but I have do use another number). So I but everthing in Cron. He delets the unnecassery routes and automatically dials in on Sunday morning.

Thanks

----------

## orgon

 *Quote:*   

> Zitat:
> 
> How do you switch between the ISP's now?
> 
> I use the two ipppX interfaces. When I do an "isdnctrl dail ippp0" it connects to the first ISP and when I do it with ippp1 it dials another number.
> ...

 

Sorry, my question was not exact. What I meant was, do you change the ISP's automaticly, or do you open a remote-connection to the server and call isdnctrl manually?

But I think it doesn't matter any longer, since you have found your solution.

Best regards,

lukas

----------

## ghandalf

Great guide..  :Very Happy: 

I didn't use the isdn-initialise method or the /etc/conf.d/net one.

I just used this isdn-setup:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> REMNAME=
> ...

 

the only problem i've encountered has been the resolv.conf file:

There's one in /etc/, but anothere one is mandatory to make ISDN work properly:

/etc/ppp/resolv.conf

hope this help.

Gentoo with kernel 2.6.5

----------

## Cintra

Hei Ghandalf

You give me hope... yesterday I gave up trying to get isdn to work on Gentoo, it was making me so mad I just had to give it a rest.

isdn works so easily using Knoppix's old 'isdn-config' - fill out half a dozen items, eaz, etc, and in one minute you are on the air - why on earth doesn't something so simple exist for Gentoo? 

With your straightforward input I'll give it yet another try!

Cross fingers, and thanks

----------

## ghandalf

This what I've done to make it works:

1. Compiled everything about the ISDN as builded-in, nope as a module.

- my ISDN adapter is the ASUSCOM.

2. Verified after booting the situation giving:

# dmesg | grep HiSax

HiSax: Linux Driver for passive ISDN cards

HiSax: Version 3.5 (kernel)

HiSax: Layer1 Revision 2.46.2.5

HiSax: Layer2 Revision 2.30.2.4

HiSax: TeiMgr Revision 2.20.2.3

HiSax: Layer3 Revision 2.22.2.3

HiSax: LinkLayer Revision 2.59.2.4

HiSax: Total 1 card defined

HiSax: Card 1 Protocol EDSS1 Id=HiSax (0)

HiSax: HFC-PCI driver Rev. 1.48.2.4

HiSax: HFC-PCI card manufacturer: Asuscom/Askey card name: 675

HiSax: DSS1 Rev. 2.32.2.3

HiSax: 2 channels added

HiSax: MAX_WAITING_CALLS added

3. Emerged isdn4k-utils

3.1. # rc-update add isdn4linux default

4. created che chap-secrets file

5. created the isdn-setup file as in my previous post, and made it executable

6. checked /etc/resolv.conf and created /etc/ppp/resolv.conf

7. thats all, connected:

open a console, run isdn-setup, and isdnctrl dial ippp0, eventually run imon... :Smile: 

hope this help, post for any problem.. :Wink: 

----------

## Cintra

Hei again

To be sure ref point 1, do you mean that you have built nothing to do with isdn as modules? ie you answered <*> to everything?

I had everything loading nicely the other day, but then I did something and it all went to hell, so now I'm trying to get back to hisax loading fully as you show above, by trying various combinations of <*> versus <M>, have re-compiled 4 times so far today.. luckily its a fast machine .-)

If you could copy/email me your configure file I would have a better chance of success I think..?

regards

----------

## ghandalf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To be sure ref point 1, do you mean that you have built nothing to do with isdn as modules? ie you answered <*> to everything?
> 
> 

 

not to everything...have a look below

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you could copy/email me your configure file I would have a better chance of success I think..? 
> 
> 

 

here we are-- :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <*> ISDN support
> 
> 		Old ISDN4Linux  --->
> ...

 

thats all, nothing more.. :Wink: 

----------

## Cintra

I have come a stage further:

bash-2.05b# dmesg | grep HiSax

HiSax: Linux Driver for passive ISDN cards

HiSax: Version 3.5 (kernel)

HiSax: Layer1 Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: Layer2 Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: TeiMgr Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: Layer3 Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: LinkLayer Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: Approval certification failed because of

HiSax: unauthorized source code changes

HiSax: Total 1 card defined

HiSax: Card 1 Protocol EDSS1 Id=HiSax (0)

HiSax: HFC-PCI driver Rev. 1.1.4.1

HiSax: HFC-PCI card manufacturer: CCD/Billion/Asuscom card name: 2BD0

HiSax: DSS1 Rev. 1.1.4.1

HiSax: 2 channels added

HiSax: MAX_WAITING_CALLS added

But I see that my revisions are older than yours. I also have kernel 2.4.24.

when I run bash-2.05b# /etc/ppp/isdn-setup I get..

Verbose-level set to 3.

addif: Invalid argument

ippp0: Invalid argument

ippp0: Invalid argument

ippp0: Invalid argument

ippp0: Invalid argument

ippp0: Invalid argument

ippp0: Invalid argument

ippp0: Invalid argument

ippp0: Invalid argument

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

ippp0: unknown interface: No such device

ippp0: unknown interface: No such device

ippp0: unknown interface: No such device

ippp0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCADDRT: No such device

SIOCADDRT: No such device

bash-2.05b# Sorry - this system lacks PPP kernel support.

Check whether you configured at least the ippp0 device!

-----------------------

So I'm back where I was a few days ago, but then I could modprobe hisax and be sure of type=35 and protocol=2.

Any idea what may be causing the above? 

My set-up is I'll swear like yours..

#!/bin/bash

MYUSER=xxx	   		#username at ISP - none for Start

REMNAME=online			#ISP name

REMMSN=153381007007		#ISP's number

MYIP=10.0.0.1			#ipppd will overwrite this

MYMSN=3128xxxx			#my isdn phone number

/sbin/isdnctrl verbose 3	#verbose messages

/sbin/isdnctrl system on	#start isdn system

/sbin/isdnctrl addif ippp0	#add the interface

/sbin/isdnctrl eaz ippp0 $MYMSN	#

/sbin/isdnctrl l2_prot  ippp0 hdlc

/sbin/isdnctrl l3_prot  ippp0 trans

/sbin/isdnctrl encap	ippp0 syncppp	#using syncppp

/sbin/isdnctrl dialmode ippp0 manual	#not auto ref dial on demand

/sbin/isdnctrl addphone ippp0 out $REMMSN #ISP's number

/sbin/isdnctrl huptimeout ippp0 500	#time out 10 seconds - is that right

/sbin/isdnctrl dialmax ippp0 20		#redial count 20

/sbin/ipppd user $MYUSER remotename $REMNAME	\

	defaultroute				\

	name $MYUSER				\

	debug					\

	-detach					\

	mru 1524				\

	mtu 1500				\

	lcp-restart 1				\

	/dev/ippp0 &

/sbin/ifconfig ippp0 $MYIP pointopoint #is the latter's spelling correct?

/sbin/ifconfig ippp0 -arp -broadcast #don't allow these

/sbin/route add $MYIP ippp0

/sbin/route add default netmask 0 ippp0 #all non-local traffic goes to ippp0

still hopeful

btw my card is an HFC-PCI card and I have seen elsewhere that pnp cards should be set as modules, not built in to the kernel..?

----------

## ghandalf

Two things:

Try:

# rm /dev/isdninfo

# rm /dev/isdnctrl

# rm /dev/ippp0

# rm /dev/ippp1

# mknod /dev/isdninfo c 45 255

# mknod /dev/isdnctrl c 45 64

# mknod /dev/ippp0 c 45 128

# mknod /dev/ippp1 c 45 129

You have to:

# /etc/init.d/isdn4linux start

# /etc/ppp/isdn-setup

----------

## Cintra

Hei again ghandalf 

I followed your last instructions but I'm afraid that running

bash-2.05b# /etc/ppp/isdn-setup gave the same result as above..

I'm calling it a day now, and will have another look tomorrow.

I'm wondering whether to upgrade my kernel to 2.4.26, but I'm not sure if I'll still be able to use the Pentium 4 Package CD, that goes with the x86-universal-2004.0 LiveCD? 

Anyway, I'll be upgrading to 2004.1 as soon as I find out whether or not there is a new Packages CD to go with it. Couldn't see it in the mirrors.

Thanks for all your help

----------

## Cintra

Hei Ghandalf

Believe it or not but I am actually communicating over ISDN!  :Smile: 

Somehow or other in my many re-compiles, PPP dropped out...

So, now I simply used your script and isdnctrl dial ippp0 and away it went.

You can imagine how happy I am to be on line with Gentoo.

Thanks for your kind help.

----------

## hugelmopf

Hey there,

Gandalfs guide seemed less complicated to me, so that's what I followed. But my dmesg-Output is a bit different from yours, especially that there is 0 cards defined:

```

# dmesg | grep HiSax 

HiSax: Linux Driver for passive ISDN cards 

HiSax: Version 3.5 (kernel) 

HiSax: Layer1 Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: Layer2 Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: TeiMgr Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: Layer3 Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: LinkLayer Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: Approval certification failed because of

HiSax: unauthorized source code changes

HiSax: Total 0 card defined

HiSax: Card 1 Protocol EDSS1 Id=fcpcipnp0 (0)

HiSax: DSS1 Rev. 1.1.4.1

HiSax: 2 channels added

HiSax: MAX_WAITING_CALLS added

```

I have recompiled my kernel (2.4.25) to support my AVM Fritz! PCI v2.0 (checked the first of the three drivers in ghandalfs guide).

Can anybody help here? I'll keep trying myself, but maybe somebody is looking at it and saying: "Doh... how can he be so noobish. That's easy!"  :Wink: 

Thanks, Frank

----------

## Ben2040

Hi

My BT Highway Box also says the above, but with different drivers etc..

Have there been any more anvancements on this scene? I have been futilly looking at the configs and kernel setyup of my SuSE router/proxy/file server to see how it manages to connect via ISDN (same card), but I really have no idea what I'm looking for  :Sad: 

Ben

----------

## Ben2040

:: BUMP ::

Anybody got any ideas?

Ben

----------

## Cintra

 *Ben2040 wrote:*   

> :: BUMP ::
> 
> Anybody got any ideas?
> 
> Ben

 

Hei

Did you follow Ghandalf's april 29th advice:

```

# rm /dev/isdninfo 

# rm /dev/isdnctrl 

# rm /dev/ippp0 

# rm /dev/ippp1 

# mknod /dev/isdninfo c 45 255 

# mknod /dev/isdnctrl c 45 64 

# mknod /dev/ippp0 c 45 128 

# mknod /dev/ippp1 c 45 129 

You have to: 

# /etc/init.d/isdn4linux start 

# /etc/ppp/isdn-setup

```

Doing this enabled isdn to work ok on my HFC-PCI card using one of the 'difficult' 2.6.x kernels.. after weeks of almost giving up! 

ISDN seemed to work much more easily on 2.4.x kernels..

best of luck

btw the Billion HFC-PCI card works a treat..

http://www.billion.com/support/faq/faq-isdn0.htm

----------

## Ben2040

Hi

Yep, tried deleting the dev files, but to no avail, same error -

On 2.4 - No such device (or similar)

On 2.6 - No such file or directory (or similar)

Ben

----------

## Cintra

Couple of things..

have you done

```

#rc-update add isdn4linux default

```

My .config file in 2.6.7 looks like this:

```

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=m

#

# Old ISDN4Linux

#

CONFIG_ISDN_I4L=m

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_VJ=y

CONFIG_ISDN_MPP=y

CONFIG_IPPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_ISDN_AUDIO=y

CONFIG_ISDN_TTY_FAX=y

#

# ISDN feature submodules

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_LOOP=m

#

# ISDN4Linux hardware drivers

#

#

# Passive cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_HISAX=m

#

# D-channel protocol features

#

CONFIG_HISAX_EURO=y

CONFIG_DE_AOC=y

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_SENDCOMPLETE is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_KEYPAD is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_1TR6=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NI1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MAX_CARDS=8

#

# HiSax supported cards

#

# CONFIG_HISAX_16_0 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_16_3 is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_TELESPCI=y

# CONFIG_HISAX_S0BOX is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_IX1MICROR2 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_DIEHLDIVA is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ASUSCOM is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_TELEINT is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_HFCS=y

# CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_SPORTSTER is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET_U is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NICCY is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ISURF is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HSTSAPHIR is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_BKM_A4T is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_SCT_QUADRO is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_GAZEL is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HISAX_W6692 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_SX is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ENTERNOW_PCI is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_DEBUG=y

```

As you see I'm using more <m> than Ghandalf did in order that the HFC-PCI module could be set up correctly in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, where I have

```

hisax id=hisax type=35 protocol=2

nvidia

```

and the last few lines of my lsmod contain:

```

hisax                 236740  2

isdn                  131008  3 hisax

slhc                    6400  1 isdn

```

btw Have you tried the Knoppix LiveCD? That uses <m> for almost anything that moves, and is very easy to set up in isdn-config. 

As a sanity check  :Smile: 

regards

----------

## Ben2040

Hi

Yep, I tried Knoppix but that doesn't have the USB box in the list, bu like I said, it works plug n play in SuSE (All versions but don't know about the live CD).

I'll have a look at the modules after upgrading to 2.6.7.

Thanks

Ben

----------

## drdebian

This guide was great! I finally managed to get my ISDN card going in Gentoo.   :Cool: 

Now I'd like to try something more advanced: Only dial out when my T1 goes down...    :Shocked: 

How can that be done? I read somewhere that I'd have to change route metrics, but couldn't find out how to achieve that using the Gentoo init-file (/etc/conf.d/net). Others say to use diald, but that seems rather old and unmaintained.   :Crying or Very sad: 

So, any ideas?   :Idea: 

----------

## sinanqapudan

Hi

at first I tried to set up my isdn connection using Backseat's guide, but I got the dreaded message:

```
bash-2.05b# Sorry - this system lacks PPP kernel support.

Check whether you configured at least the ippp0 device!
```

so I used ghandalf's method of using only /etc/ppp/isdn-setup and got my card working at last! 

Still I'm not able to connect to the internet because the connection is terminated after some seconds. Using imon I can see that the systems starts calling, gets connected for a while (from 1 to 30 seconds) and then hangs up.

I tried then wille's solution for AlexKahl setting the value of lcp-restart to 20, but it didn't work.

Here are my configuration files:

/etc/ppp/isdn-setup:

```
#! /bin/bash

REMNAME=tele2internet

MYMSN=226xxxxx   # my number, without 0, with area code

REMMSN=7020221022   # number of ISP

MYUSER=tele2internet

MYIP=10.0.0.1

/sbin/isdnctrl verbose 3      # verbose messages

/sbin/isdnctrl system on      # ensure ISDN system is turned on

/sbin/isdnctrl addif ippp0      # add the interface

/sbin/isdnctrl eaz ippp0 $MYMSN   

/sbin/isdnctrl l2_prot ippp0 hdlc

/sbin/isdnctrl l3_prot ippp0 trans

/sbin/isdnctrl encap ippp0 syncppp   # we will use syncPPP

/sbin/isdnctrl dialmode ippp0 manual   # dial on demand

/sbin/isdnctrl addphone ippp0 out $REMMSN   # ISP's number

/sbin/isdnctrl huptimeout ippp0 120   # set timeout to 10 seconds

/sbin/isdnctrl dialmax ippp0 20      # set redial count to 20

/sbin/ipppd user $MYUSER remotename $REMNAME \

defaultroute \

name $MYUSER \

debug \

-detach   \

mru 1524 \

mtu 1500 \

lcp-restart 1 \

/dev/ippp0 & 

/sbin/ifconfig ippp0 $MYIP pointopoint

/sbin/ifconfig ippp0 -arp -broadcast

/sbin/route add $MYIP ippp0

/sbin/route add default netmask 0 ippp0

```

/etc/ppp/options.ippp0:

```
# Example config for a personal ISP dialin

# see "man ipppd" for explanation of all possible options

# for the defaultroute setting, look in /etc/conf.d/net

/dev/ippp0

# you have to put login and password into /etc/ppp/pap-secrets too

#name "insert ppp login here"

lock

ipcp-accept-local

ipcp-accept-remote

noipdefault

usepeerdns

deldefaultroute

defaultroute

user "tele2internet"

# You might want to try these if you have problems:

#-vj

#-vjccomp

#-ac

#-pc

#-bsdcomp

#mru 1524

#mtu 1500

#noccp
```

If anyone could help me to solve this problem, it would be really really really really appreciated (and one more time really!!)!!

Also, how can I set the connection to use the ISP's DNS??

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Cintra

Hei just noticed an isdn topic.. 

its a while since I went over to adsl now but I spent a lot of time with isdn as you can see above, so isdn still catches my eye  :Wink: 

ref ghandalf april 29th, did you:

4. create the (pap- &) chap-secrets file

6. check /etc/resolv.conf and create /etc/ppp/resolv.conf

regards

ps what does your lsmod look like?

----------

## sinanqapudan

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply!

Yes, I have made the chaps-secrets as shown by backseat

/etc/ppp/chap-secrets:

```
# Secrets for authentication using CHAP

# client    server  secret      IP addresses

USERNAME    *       PASSWORD
```

I also have copied the original /etc/resolv.conf into /etc/ppp/resolv.conf, so they both look like this:

```
domain homenetwork
```

This is the only istruction contained in the files.

Thanks again

----------

## Cintra

Hei again

I'm on XP at the moment, about to backup my Gentoo disk, so I don't have access to resolv.conf. However I'm pretty sure mine also contained the isp's primary and secondary server addresses.. I'll check in a half hour or so.

regards

my info was entered by rp-pppoe not isdn, but I would think they required the same info..

# cat /etc/ppp/resolv.conf

# MADE-BY-RP-PPPOE

nameserver 148.122.208.99

nameserver 148.122.161.3

----------

## sinanqapudan

Hi! I managed to connect to the internet!! Great satisfaction!!

Some details:

somehow (ask no questions, you will be told no lies) I found out that my ISP requires PAP authentication instead of CHAP. I duly copied /etc/chap-secrets over /etc/pap-secrets and afterwards I've been able to connect without the connection being terminated after some seconds, but still I couldn't receive any answer from ping.

I tried then to put the ISP's DNS addresses in the /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/ppp/resolv.conf files that now look like this:

```
#domain homenetwork

nameserver 130.244.127.161

nameserver 130.244.127.169
```

done the usual

```
bash-2.05b# isdnctrl dial ippp0
```

and tried to ping

```
bash-2.05b# ping 130.244.127.161
```

and got no answer!!

I tried to connect to www.gentoo.org and   :Surprised:  bingo!!  :Laughing:   The system was up!!

Evidently the wankers refuse ping!!

Thanks to everybody in this guide, very helpful!!

Special thanks to cintra, tak skal du ha!!

----------

## Cintra

Fantastisk sinanqapudan, OG du snakker norsk!

Very happy to hear that all worked well in the end  :Very Happy: 

I know how it feels... I struggled for weeks to get Gentoo on the air - it was so frustrating because it was so easy with Suse and Knoppix/Debian.

You'll sleep well tonight

All the best

mvh

----------

## atifjedi

well great guide, but linux kernel says that isdn4linux is obsolute. so is this guide works with linux kernel 2.6.6

----------

## Cintra

Hei atifjedi

Splat shows I last emerged isdn4k-utils on june 8th and development-sources-2.6.6 first on june 4th, and my adsl account started in mid-August, which means - yes -I was running isdn on 2.6.6 and 2.6.7.. 

I see also that .config of my current version 2.6.10-rc1 still contains the isdn subsystem section, so I don't believe isdn will vanish so fast..  :Smile: 

regards

----------

## atifjedi

Thank you Cintra,

yeah, its not vanished, but 2.6.6 just says that it's obsolete now. however I have also configured it and now using isdn4k-utils with kernel 2.6.6

but I am facing some strange problems. when my ipppd is started, after some while my tty12 is flooded with some messages like " Unable to Handle kernel NULL pointer dereference " and then my system is rebooted.

the same problem I was facing in kernel 2.4.2 using Redhat. then I shifted my HFC-PCI isdn modem to a gentoo machine with 2.6.6. but still same problem

any idea ?

----------

## Cintra

Hei again

I see from searching on 'Unable to Handle kernel NULL pointer dereference' that this is pretty frequently reported error for a number of things, that don't make a lot of sense to me.

It might help you to know that my isdn card was a pretty cheap Billion HFC-PCI, see http://www.billion.com/product/isdn/bipacpciv30.htm

Could be an idea to try one..

regards

----------

## PSykeO

Hi there

This is my third try to Install Gentoo AND to setup my ISDN Connection.

Installing is no problem  :Very Happy:  but ISDN don´t wants to work for me.

I have already done Suckers additional tips.

I added the resolv.conf to my /etc/ppp folder

I also tried the tip of Ghandalf,

but

it`s always the same thing.

```
isdnctrl dial ippp0
```

says on imon:

```
1.HiSax calling mynumber net outgoing
```

but after 30sec. the call will end without any result  :Wink: 

It seems to be that Guily had the problem as well and managed it....but how?

(another problem is that i can`t look in my /var/log/messages file because it is not existing.I`ve installed metalog but there no logfile.But thats a secondary problem  :Wink:  )

help I´am getting mad!

regards

----------

## Cintra

 *PSykeO wrote:*   

> Hi there
> 
> This is my third try to Install Gentoo AND to setup my ISDN Connection.
> 
> it`s always the same thing.
> ...

 

Hei PSykeO

If you do # rc-update show do you have

```

metalog |      default

```

And did you # rc-update add isdn4linux default ?

What kernel are you using? What card? What does your lsmod look like? And what do you see in dmesg?

I got pretty mad too, but in the end it was worth it  :Wink: 

mvh

----------

## PSykeO

Hi

Thanks for your fast reply,

I`m using the 2.6.8 Kernel and a Winbond W6692 Based Card(USR ISDN PCI Card TA).Yes isdn4linux is added by default.

my result of dmesg|HiSax shows:

```
HiSax:Linux Driver for passive ISDN Cards

HiSax:Version 3.5 (kernel)

HiSax:Layer1 Revision 2.46.2.5

HiSax:Layer2 Revision 2.30.2.4

HiSax:TeiMgr Revision 2.20.2.3

HiSax:Layer3 Revision 2.22.2.3

HiSax:Total 1 Card defined

HiSax:Card 1 Protokoll EDSS1 Id=HiSax(0)

HiSax:W6692 driver rev. 1.18.2.4

HiSax:ISDN PCI Card TA config irq:17 I/O:ec00

HiSax:DSS1 Rev. 2.32.2.3

HiSax:2 Channels added

HiSax:MAX_WAITING_CALLS added
```

my lsmod says nothing more than

```
module           Size  Used By
```

could this be the problem?

btw:metalog is added by default..but it doesnt log  :Wink: 

----------

## Cintra

Could be..  :Smile: 

Have a look at my .config in Post: Fri Jun 25, 2004 5:59 pm 

You'll see also the need to set-up the module type etc in..

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

and the essentials in lsmod..

hisax                 236740  2 

isdn                  131008  3 hisax 

slhc                    6400  1 isdn

otherwise your dmesg looks good.

best of luck

----------

## PSykeO

I did the procedure that you described in your .config post.Now I have the

same problem as you had.

```
Verbose-level set to 3. 

addif: Invalid argument 

ippp0: Invalid argument 

ippp0: Invalid argument 

ippp0: Invalid argument 

ippp0: Invalid argument 

ippp0: Invalid argument 

ippp0: Invalid argument 

ippp0: Invalid argument 

ippp0: Invalid argument 

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device 

/dev/isdninfo: unknown interface: No such device

/dev/isdninfo: unknown interface: No such device 

/dev/isdninfo: unknown interface: No such device 

/dev/isdninfo: unknown interface: No such device 

SIOCADDRT: No such device 

SIOCADDRT: No such device 

bash-2.05b# Sorry - this system lacks PPP kernel support. 

Check whether you configured at least the ippp0 device! 

```

but thats nor really a big problem...i think i only have to mknod,right?

The BIG Problem is after

I Edited the 

```
/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 
```

like you described and after this my lsmod is:

```

isdn 133692 - 

slhc 5992 -

```

Were is the HiSax?Where are the other things in lsmod like in your example?I`m really sure that there`s no failure in my .config file.

PSykeO

----------

## Cintra

Oops thats a step backwards..

Ref your entry in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

have you changed my entry to your W6692 card type? I think its 36.. not 35 like mine?

regards

----------

## PSykeO

I refered and I changed the type value.

Now, all error messages have been killed *horray*   :Very Happy:   but connectiong will not work(dialing but not connecting *grml*)

my lsmod is now like this:

```
hisax 194692 -

isdn 133692 -

slhc 5992 - 
```

Where is the rest of this like in your example?   :Rolling Eyes: 

PSykeO

----------

## Cintra

 *PSykeO wrote:*   

> I refered and I changed the type value.
> 
> Now, all error messages have been killed *horray*    but connectiong will not work(dialing but not connecting *grml*)
> 
> my lsmod is now like this:
> ...

 

Thats good  :Smile: 

What you're left with sounds exactly like sinanqapudan's above.

Not sure what you mean with "Where is the rest of this like in your example?   :Rolling Eyes: " ?

I'ld double check resolv.conf nameservers and pap & chap secrets again.. put the secrets in both places.

What does ifconfig look like?

mvh

----------

## PSykeO

I can't see any light at the end of the tunnel  :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing: 

I also created the Chap-Secret file and i looked again in my resolv.conf files.All things Correct.

ifconfig seems to be allright(ippp0 is in there).

the point is, I've found the Metalog Log file xD (damn metalog makes no /var/log/messages)and if I try to dial in the output is:

```
[kernel]ippp0: dialing1 *mynumber*...

[kernel]lldata_handler unknown primitive 0x232

```

What does it mean?

Also my lsmod doesn't look like yours

```
hisax 194692 -

isdn 133692 -

slhc 5992 -
```

Yours seems to be so:

```
hisax                 236740  2

isdn                  131008  3 hisax

slhc                    6400  1 isdn 
```

Is it necessary that my lsmod looks like yours?

PSyke0

----------

## Cintra

 *PSykeO wrote:*   

> I can't see any light at the end of the tunnel  
> 
> I also created the Chap-Secret file and i looked again in my resolv.conf files.All things Correct.
> 
> ifconfig seems to be allright(ippp0 is in there).
> ...

 

Ah, I think you are onto something there! your lsmod is quite wrong. 

The numbers by isdn, hisax and slhc show the number of 'module interconnections' (I can't explain exactly what) but thats what you should chase I believe, or are all of the numbers missing?

What happens when you modprobe hisax? Try these

# modprobe -rv hisax type=36 protocol=2

in my case indicated a non-type 36 card had been selected?

#modprobe -v hisax type=36 protocol=2

and the right message should come up.

You'll get there yet  :Smile: 

----------

## PSykeO

Today I recompiled my kernel.

And now lsmod is completly correct   :Very Happy: 

But there is also the same error if I try to connect.

I tried 

```
modprobe -rv hisax type=36 protocol=2 
```

but then a Fatal Error comes wich says that the Hisax is running and can not be unloaded.

```
modprobe -v hisax type=36 protocol=2 
```

Changes nothing.

how do I stop "using hisax" to modprobe -rv it?

sers

PSykeO

----------

## Cintra

Hei again PSykeO

Things are steadily improving  :Smile: 

Does dmesg still look OK?

Btw have you an entry like this in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

hisax id=hisax protocol=2 type=36

```

..and have you had isdn working on Knoppix or another distro lately? Isdn on Knoppix takes a minute to set up using 'isdn-config' - could be an idea to test it using the liveCD..

----------

## PSykeO

Hiho Cintra

dmesg still looking good and I have the entry in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

I had ISDN runnig on SuSe 9.0 and on knoppix and it never was a big problem such as now.

----------

## Cintra

"I know nothing" is right

Sorry, I'll keep this in the back of my mind but I'm out of ideas today. Up since 2.30am  :Sad: 

mvh

----------

## PSykeO

Here I am again   :Very Happy: 

maybe this helps you to help me *G*

since I changed my isdn-setup like ghandalfs example and killed the isdn-initialise script I get the following if I execue isdn-setup.

```

*normal isdn-setup Output*

ippp0 host name lookup failed

SIOCADDRT: No such device

```

maybe it helps

PSykeO

----------

## Cintra

 *PSykeO wrote:*   

> Here I am again  
> 
> maybe this helps you to help me *G*
> 
> since I changed my isdn-setup like ghandalfs example and killed the isdn-initialise script I get the following if I execue isdn-setup.
> ...

 

Hei PSykeO

Sounds like a DNS problem.. wish I still had isdn, then I could stick my Billion card back in the machine and try some of these things..

What do you have in /etc/hosts and resolv.conf ? 

Btw, did you check gandalph's note:

"the only problem I've encountered has been the resolv.conf file. There's one in /etc/ BUT another one is mandatory to make ISDN work properly in /etc/ppp/resolv.conf "...

mvh

----------

## amasidlover

I'm wondering if someone can check whether when using the cui/ttyI devices from minicom if you dial a number and it fails, do you get the response code back (the Q.931 codes)? Specifically I'd like to know if the Diva v2 cards do this in the UK.

Looking at the kernel source it loks like it should but I want to be absolutely sure...

----------

## zecg

```
Sorry - this system lacks PPP kernel support.

Check whether you configured at least the ippp0 device!
```

Much frustration over that one and at the end it was nano's fault. Use vim when saving isdn-setup if you are using the last command over several lines (as the example has it). Otherwise, just do it as one:

```
 /sbin/ipppd user $MYUSER remotename $REMNAME defaultroute name $MYUSER -detach mru 1524 mtu 1500 lcp-restart 1 /dev/ippp0 &
```

Hope I saved someone some nerves. I'm sure nano can be configured not to fsck the line endings.

----------

## olgaAr

 *zecg wrote:*   

> Hope I saved someone some nerves. I'm sure nano can be configured not to fsck the line endings.

 

```
nano -w <filename>
```

----------

## krist4l

I have problems with setting up isdn on my gentoo. I have install pciutils and for lspci i get this:

```
bash-2.05b# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

0000:00:0a.0 Modem: PCTel Inc HSP56 MicroModem (rev 04)

0000:00:0b.0 Network controller: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. ISDNLink P-IN100-ST-D (rev 02) ### THIS IS MY ISDN CARD

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5940 (rev 01)
```

Second i install new 2.6.11 kernel with isdn support, you can see part off my kernel config file here:

```

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=y

#

# Old ISDN4Linux

#

CONFIG_ISDN_I4L=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_VJ=y

CONFIG_ISDN_MPP=y

CONFIG_IPPP_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_AUDIO is not set

#

# ISDN feature submodules

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVERSION=y

#

# ISDN4Linux hardware drivers

#

#

# Passive cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_HISAX=y

#

# D-channel protocol features

#

CONFIG_HISAX_EURO=y

# CONFIG_DE_AOC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_SENDCOMPLETE is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_KEYPAD is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_1TR6 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NI1 is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_MAX_CARDS=8

#

# HiSax supported cards

#

# CONFIG_HISAX_16_0 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_16_3 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_TELESPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_S0BOX is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_IX1MICROR2 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_DIEHLDIVA is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_ASUSCOM=y

# CONFIG_HISAX_TELEINT is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HFCS is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_SPORTSTER is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET_U is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NICCY is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ISURF is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HSTSAPHIR is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_BKM_A4T is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_SCT_QUADRO is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_GAZEL is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_W6692 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_SX is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ENTERNOW_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_DEBUG is not set

#

# HiSax PCMCIA card service modules

#

#

# HiSax sub driver modules

#

# CONFIG_HISAX_ST5481 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HFCUSB is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZ_PCIPNP is not set

#

# Active cards

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ICN is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_PCBIT is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_SC is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ACT2000 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_TPAM is not set

#

# CAPI subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI is not set 

```

For dmesg|grep HiSax i get this:

```
bash-2.05b# dmesg|grep HiSax

HiSax: Linux Driver for passive ISDN cards

HiSax: Version 3.5 (kernel)

HiSax: Layer1 Revision 2.46.2.5

HiSax: Layer2 Revision 2.30.2.4

HiSax: TeiMgr Revision 2.20.2.3

HiSax: Layer3 Revision 2.22.2.3

HiSax: LinkLayer Revision 2.59.2.4

HiSax: Total 1 card defined

HiSax: Card 1 Protocol EDSS1 Id=HiSax (0)

HiSax: Asuscom ISDNLink driver Rev. 1.14.2.4

HiSax: Card ISDNLink not installed !

```

I have also install isdn4k-utils and in /etc/conf.d/net i add:

```
iface_ippp0="192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255"

getway="ippp0/192.168.0.1"
```

But when i try to initialise isdn interface using /etc/init.d/net.ippp0 

star i get this error:

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/net.ippp0 start

 * ERROR: could not load ISDN driver

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "net.ippp0" was not started.
```

Does anyone know how can i solve this problem plz tell me ! 

Thank you !

----------

## krist4l

Douse neyone know how to solve this problem. Plz tell me !

----------

## R1zZ1

I'm finally connected with gentoo...but now i want to use both channels. Can i do this ?

Bye

----------

## R1zZ1

Problem solved, now i'm connected in dual channel mode. 

I just configured ippp1 like ippp0 and works.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## My_World

Could somebody in the States or Europe please test this How-To to see if it will work over there?

It works 100% in South Africa, I'm only curious to know if it will work there as well...

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ISDN_Alt

----------

## mmaric

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> Problem solved, now i'm connected in dual channel mode. 
> 
> I just configured ippp1 like ippp0 and works. 

 

Hello,

could you give me all configuration on how you started with multchannel?

I still have problems with it.

----------

## R1zZ1

Here is my isdn-setup script:

```

#!/bin/bash

MYMSN=*** # my number, without 0, with areacode

REMMSN=***     # number of ISP

REMNAME=***

MYUSER=***

MYIP=10.0.0.1 

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl verbose 3            # verbose messages

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl system on            # ensure ISDN system is turned on

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl addif ippp0          # add the interface

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl eaz ippp0 $MYMSN

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl l2_prot ippp0 hdlc

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl l3_prot ippp0 trans

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl encap ippp0 syncppp  # we will use syncPPP

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl dialmode ippp0 manual  # dial on demand

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl addphone ippp0 out $REMMSN   # ISP's number

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl huptimeout ippp0 900  # set timeout to 10 seconds (or whatever)

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl dialmax ippp0 20     # set redial count to 20

/usr/sbin/ipppd user $MYUSER remotename $REMNAME defaultroute name $MYUSER -detach mru 1524 mtu 1500 lcp-restart 1 /dev/ippp0 &

/sbin/ifconfig ippp0 $MYIP pointopoint

/sbin/ifconfig ippp0 -arp -broadcast

/sbin/route add $MYIP ippp0

/sbin/route add default netmask 0 ippp0

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl verbose 3            # verbose messages

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl system on            # ensure ISDN system is turned on

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl addif ippp1         # add the interface

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl eaz ippp1 $MYMSN

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl l2_prot ippp1 hdlc

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl l3_prot ippp1 trans

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl encap ippp1 syncppp  # we will use syncPPP

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl dialmode ippp1 manual  # dial on demand

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl addphone ippp1 out $REMMSN   # ISP's number

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl huptimeout ippp1 900  # set timeout to 10 seconds (or whatever)

/usr/sbin/isdnctrl dialmax ippp1 20     # set redial count to 20

/usr/sbin/ipppd user $MYUSER remotename $REMNAME defaultroute name $MYUSER -detach mru 1524 mtu 1500 lcp-restart 1 /dev/ippp1 &

/sbin/ifconfig ippp1 $MYIP pointopoint

/sbin/ifconfig ippp1 -arp -broadcast

/sbin/route add $MYIP ippp1

/sbin/route add default netmask 0 ippp1

```

My isdn-initialise:

```

#!/bin/bash

MYUSER=***       # my username at the ISP

REMNAME=***       # name of ISP's system

REMMSN=***     # number of ISP

MYIP=10.0.0.1    # my fixed IP number

/sbin/ifconfig ippp0 $MYIP pointopoint

/sbin/ifconfig ippp0 -arp -broadcast    # don't allow arps and broadcasts

/sbin/route add $MYIP ippp0

/sbin/route add default netmask 0 ippp0 # all non-local traffic goes to ippp0

/usr/sbin/ipppd user $MYUSER remotename $REMNAME defaultroute /dev/ippp0   

/sbin/ifconfig ippp1 $MYIP pointopoint

/sbin/ifconfig ippp1 -arp -broadcast    # don't allow arps and broadcasts

/sbin/route add $MYIP ippp1

/sbin/route add default netmask 0 ippp1 # all non-local traffic goes to ippp0

/usr/sbin/ipppd user $MYUSER remotename $REMNAME defaultroute /dev/ippp1

```

You have just to execute first

```
isdnctrl dial ippp0
```

and then 

```
isdnctrl dial ippp1
```

Good luck!

----------

